# Dog attacked,feeling guilty



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

So this isnt about my golden but i really didnt know where else to go for help:no: My neighbours dog attacked another dog right in front of my house and i dont know what to do, about the dog and about feeling really guilty about that poor dog that was attacked because I didnt do anything:doh:
The neighbours dog is a staff, very people friendly, child friendly and has a canine companion, Im friends with the neighbour also.

I heard screaming &went to the window, saw a lady with an elderly terrier being attacked - it was just awful I ran out shouted the dogs name, she just kept attacking, the lady was screaming, a man ran over I couldnt get to the end of the path I shouted grab her but he was afraid, I should've ran to grab the staff but I was afraid too and i feel _so so_ guilty as she just kept on attacking while the little terrier just stood there:no: I started screaming my neighbours name &she ran out wondering wth was going on. She grabbed her dog&put it inside, she was shaken up too&offered apologies. The terrier didnt seem bady injured but thats only because the dog was removed.

My first question is how do i deal with this?(its the 2nd attack&the dog doesnt ever go out but attacks when escapes) 
My second is how do you help a dog being attacked?
And finally how do you deal with feeling so guilty &horrified that you didnt help? Im just at a loss that i didnt pull that dog off&protect the other.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm not actually recommending this because I've never had to do it, but someone here a long time ago mentioned grabbing the attacking dogs rear legs and lifting like a wheelbarrow and pulling it away.

The only problem I see with that plan is, eventually, you have to put those back legs down and let go :uhoh:


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> I'm not actually recommending this because I've never had to do it, but someone here a long time ago mentioned grabbing the attacking dogs rear legs and lifting like a wheelbarrow and pulling it away.
> 
> The only problem I see with that plan is, eventually, you have to put those back legs down and let go :uhoh:


 
Exactly!!!!! So you get one dog by the legs...who says the other dog isn't going to follow and keep attacking the dog whose legs are in the air!!! If you have 2 people great.....but with only 1, it could be a little difficult, not to mention tense!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Grab the back legs of the dog, and pull him backwards through a gate or other doorway, and then use the door to separate the two dogs. In most cases a gate banging on a dog's head will convince them to let go, and they can't attack through a door or gate. 

Even if you have two people, it helps to get something solid between the dogs and usually that stops the fighting.

About the neighbor's dog, honestly I'd report it, friend or not. If they have an aggressive dog and it's escaped once, that's one thing but this is two strikes, perhaps they need to take more steps to be sure the dog does not 'escape' again or find a more responsible home for the dog, before another dog or person gets hurt even worse.

How would you feel if it was your dog that got attacked next time, or a kid was walking a dog and this had happened and the kid got bitten too? Not reporting just makes more reasons for breed bans and other silly stuff. If they want to keep their dog they'd better start making some changes to prevent the third time.

Lana


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Difficult situation as the dog is likely to be put down if it attacks, under the DDA regulations. Firstly, it is up to the lady whose dog was attacked to report it as she will be the only first hand witness. Your neighbour needs to ensure that the dog is confined at all times and realise that Staffs are great dogs but some can be unreliable with other dogs. To separate them throw a blanket over the two dogs which will give you a few seconds to grab one and at least disorientate the attacked for a very short while. If you grab the back legs the dog can turn and bite you. The other way is to put a bar through the collar and twist it until the dog lets go or tighten a slip lead. Very hard but sometimes the only way a dog will let go is when it needs to breath. It must have been a horrible experience for you. Thank goodness for having dogs with great temperaments in our breed. Annef


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

That must have been scary. I'm terrible when it comes to dealing with dog fights. On my second shift alone at the shelter two dogs got into one in our dog room. Thank god they were little.

I do think you have a responsibility to report this. Can you imagine if that was a child? The breed of the dog doesn't matter. I'd report it even if it was a shi-tzu. The dog got out and that shouldn't have happened, especially a second time. You can make reports anonymously but I know it might be difficult considering you don't want to sour your relationship with your neighbour. But, hey, there were several people involved and anyone of you may have done the report.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Definitely NOT recommending this, but, the only thing I've ever heard about breaking up a dog fight is from the AKC Book of Dogs my parents had while I was growing up...it was written in the 60's. Anyways, the 1960's AKC recommends pressing a lit cigarette or glowing match against the aggressor dog's inner thigh and/or testicles. 

After that bit of amusement, I just wanted to tell you not to feel guilty. It sounds to me that you did everything you could, especially since you don't own the dog, so you can't be sure of how he will react.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

If ever dogs scrapped in kennels we usually found that a bowl of water seperated them, but having said that water is not always to hand

Your neighbour needs to keep their dog under control and make sure that the dog cannot escape- perhaps a friendly chat warning them of the possible consequences for the dog if the incident is reported.

It is probably a good thing for you that you did not intervene as when dogs are scrapping they are usually so hyped up that you could well have ended up being bitten.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Perdie*

Perdie

Do not feel guilty-I don't blame you for being afraid. I would have been, too!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Sorry, but your neighbor's dog needs to be put down. Your quote"dog doesn't ever go out but attacks when escapes" says it all. The animal is obviously not exercised if it doesn't go out (gee, could it be that the owner won't walk it because the dog is vicious and aggressive to other dogs?), but it has the opportunity to escape from its home. Even if the only creatures at risk are other dogs rather than people, I don't think it is fair in any way for an innocent dog to be attacked without provocation. BTW, grabbing the attacking dogs rear legs and walking backwards will get most dogs to let go, but not necessarily a Staffie.


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for all your feedback, Im stuck in a really difficult position! 
Anne as you say I cant make a complaint as it wasnt my dog that was attacked. 

Im going to have to say something because like some have said if it were a child walking a dog& it got loose I dread to think what would happen, if my dog were to be attacked I would never ever forgive them EVER!
I'll have to spend the weekend thinking of something diplomatic...suggestions appreciated!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would tell them that they need to keep their dog in the house and not let it get out at all because it will be put down if it is reported to animal control. That dog is dangerous to people and animals and if it is a banned dog they could get in trouble with the law. I dont know what the insurance requirements are on the home but they could lose their home or have to pay alot of money out to the family in the future.


----------



## T Man (Mar 18, 2010)

I understand your feeling of helplessness. While working in a remote area we once saw a male and female (no one owned them, there were many wild dogs in the area) which were tied. Another male came around the corner and when he saw the other two he attacked the male while it was still tied to the female. The yelping, growling, and barking was horrible, the attacking male had the other male by the ear. We did throw water which got the attacking male to stop but is was very scary as these were all big dogs (husky/sheppard type crosses).

It makes you wonder about the dominance fighting that must go on in the wild with wolves or coyotes, etc.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard of taking a hose and spraying water on them? Of course, you have to be near a hose but I always wondered if that would stop them.

I agree that you did what you could without being bitten. Do you know if the lady whose dog was attacked is going to file any charges?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I'd report it anyway and talk to your neighbours. If they are true staff-lovers, then they wouldn't be giving their a dog a chance to escape from the yard and thus attack other dogs. Surely they know they have an aggressive dog and not being careful with their dog is NOT looking out for the dog's best interests. THAT is the reason why bully breeds have such a bad rep. Too many dumba$$ owners who aren't responsible to own a dog, let alone a strong, independent dog breed like a staffordshire terrier. 

I had two pitbulls running around the neighbourhood a few months ago. I called them and locked them in the backyard (even after they tried to attack Ranger and Blue - thank god the fence between the 4 dogs held). I later found out the male had a bite history from running loose a few weeks earlier...AND both dogs had gotten into someone's yard and _literally_ tore a yorkie apart in front of its owner. So these dogs had been escaping from their yard for at least a month beforehand and when I found them, they had no tags, no collars, both were unfixed and the female had recently given birth. What kind of moron doesn't figure out that if the dog(s) escaped ONCE, they will do it again (and again)? Unfortunately the male dog paid the price for his owner's ignorance and stupidity - he was put down. 

Report the incident to bylaw, then go pay a visit to your neighbour and talk about how the dog will be the one suffering - not the owner. Make the yard escape-free. It IS possible. 

On another note, I never know whether the unwalked dog becomes aggressive because he's unwalked, or is unwalked because he's aggressive. A bit of a chicken or the egg thing. I know if I had a strong breed dog that was aggressive, I'd still be walking it/exercising the heck out of it. I'd go about it differently than I do with Ranger, though. Muzzle for sure, obedience classes to teach ME and the dog how to walk properly and what to do in every situation, at least two collars/harness or something in case one broke...it is possible to manage and exercise an aggressive dog, but you need to be smart about it (problem A) and it takes more work/effort (Problem B).


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I also have heard that you can use a water hose to separate dogs fighting but have never tried it, plus pit bulls often are not deterred by anyone once they lock. But I too would report it, and probably do it anonymously because you still have to live next to these people and they may really hate you for it, but if you don't and the dog attacks again you are partially responsible. Just like child abuse.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I would keep something at your front door just for that dog. Like a cane or hot pepper spray or a bat. May sound harsh but as you said, if the dog is attacking a child or your dog, you do what you need to to get him off.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Once I saw two Argentine mastiffs attack and literally tear a pom apart in a matter of minutes. Four adults tried hosing them with water, beating them with oars (we were on a dock), grabbing their hind ends, screaming, hitting and kicking the dogs to absolutely no avail. In minutes all that was left were parts and pieces of the pom. It was shocking, to say the least.

I learned that water from a hose doesn't stop dogs when they are truly fighting and human hands and feet also don't belong anywhere near that type of fight. There were several serious injuries from trying to stop the fight and save the dog's life. The police were called and the dogs were ordered to be seized and destroyed, but the owner fled out of the country with them before they could be seized.

Personally, I vote for reporting the dog to the authorities. If you feel you must, let the owner know but I think you should do what's safe for you, your dogs and the community as a whole.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I am reading this with particular interest due to my neighbor's free-running Pit. I live with the fear of not knowing what to do if that Pit comes over when Hank & I are out playing ball. I do have pepper spray right inside the door. I know if that dog comes over to my property Hank is not going to ignore her, but he's no match for a Pit. I too would feel scared and helpless.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

An air horn can be enough to scare them and make them stop.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

- Swing the snap of the leash on a charging dog in the face/head as hard as you can BEFORE he gets attached and attacking your dog.

- For fights, some obedience school here in the city is telling people to stick their fingers up a dog's butt to stop the fight...no idea if it works.

- Two people wheelbarrowing each dog works pretty good, it definitely works best with two people though. 

- Not letting two dogs sniff noses. I taught my border collie to look away whenever a strange dog approached - he never, ever got into a scrap because of his avoidance. Still working on it with Ranger but he's much more dog-interested than my border collie (who didn't care about other dogs).


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

CarolinaCasey said:


> An air horn can be enough to scare them and make them stop.


I second the air horn. BEST thing available to stop fights.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Finn's Fan said:


> Sorry, but your neighbor's dog needs to be put down. Your quote"dog doesn't ever go out but attacks when escapes" says it all. The animal is obviously not exercised if it doesn't go out (gee, could it be that the owner won't walk it because the dog is vicious and aggressive to other dogs?), but it has the opportunity to escape from its home. Even if the only creatures at risk are other dogs rather than people, I don't think it is fair in any way for an innocent dog to be attacked without provocation. BTW, grabbing the attacking dogs rear legs and walking backwards will get most dogs to let go, but not necessarily a Staffie.


Argh! I disagree! The animal has to be controlled and in the hands of a capable owner (of which I'm sure this neighbor is not). Sadly, this person should probably never have owned a dog and the end result will likely be what you indicated.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Report it NOW, please*

I agree with others that the aggressive behavior must be reported immediately and that you share responsibility for future attacks if you don't report this one.

What if this had been a child? Or the elderly lady whose dog was attacked? 

Please don't add the guilt of another attack to what you're feeling now. This time you were not to blame, but next time that won't be the case if do nothing now.

Lucy


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm not condoning bad dog behavior, but if the little terrier wasn't injured by the Staffy, then I have a hard time calling it an *attack* in the stereotypical vicious sense.

SO glad the terrier appears to be okay, and hopefully the Staffy's owner will be far more responsible about her dog so as not to let it get loose -- and hopefully she seeks out training to address the dog arousal/aggression problem. 

As for breaking up skirmishes or fights between dogs, I'm a HUGE fan of Direct Stop spray.


----------

